# Do you have any New Year's Day traditions?



## CarolfromTX (Dec 31, 2019)

We always have pork and sauerkraut for dinner, with a side of black eyed peas for luck. We have done the black-eyed peas a number of ways over the years but our favorite is a cold salad called Texas caviar. Grandkids have to eat at least two peas. Little Dave in particular finds this an onerous task. Silly boy.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 31, 2019)

pork and sauerkraut, with a side of collard greens mixed with black eyed peas.  And, a review of what we accomplished over the past year; what we wanted to but failed to accomplish, and why; what we learned that will change us moving forward; and what we hope to accomplish in the coming year.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2019)

Always do a long walk, regardless of how cold and/or snowy it may be, and cook something that takes awhile. It varies, but this year it's lasagna. Often, we make bread.


----------



## george-alfred (Dec 31, 2019)

*We have a tradition here -the head of the Household would go out the back way with a piece of coal and return through the front and let the new year in.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2019)

New Years for us is always a quiet day. Years back when I hosted Thanksgiving and Christmas my Mom would make a nice dinner for New Years. She made black eyed peas because of tradition but most of all because I love them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2019)

My only tradition is to watch the Rose Parade. 
@george-alfred  I have never heard that one.  Do they bring the coal back in or leave it outside? I love hearing about traditions like this one.


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

I will sleep in and then relax and turn in early as the following day it will be back to work for a short two day week.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 1, 2020)

Ive done that with a peice of coal George-Arthur and I lived down south. Also a threepenny bit in the air snd search for them


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> My only tradition is to watch the Rose Parade.
> @george-alfred  I have never heard that one.  Do they bring the coal back in or leave it outside? I love hearing about traditions like this one.


Cant quite remember Marie it was many years ago-I cant remember if it went on the fire or not


----------

